# [PC-BSD] trouble mounting ntfs partition



## l0ft13 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have just installed isotope over my ubuntu machine and I am really liking the new OS, just one problem with mounting my one disk. I never paid attention to it under ubuntu and can't even remember where it came from as it always just worked. I have also tried a number of google'd remedies with no change and have hit a wall.

I am trying to mount it using: 

```
# mount -t ntfs /dev/ada1s1 /mnt/bfd1
NTFS signature is missing.
Failed to mount '/dev/ada1s1': Invalid argument
The device '/dev/ada1s1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
```

I have tried a few variations with no luck - here is the output from *fdisk* and *gpart*:


```
# gpart show /dev/ada1
=>        63  2930277105  ada1  MBR  (1.4T)
          63  2930272002     1  ntfs  (1.4T)
  2930272065        5103        - free -  (2.5M)

# fdisk /dev/ada1
******* Working on device /dev/ada1 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=2907021 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=2907021 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 7 (0x07),(NTFS, OS/2 HPFS, QNX-2 (16 bit) or Advanced UNIX)
    start 63, size 2930272002 (1430796 Meg), flag 0
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```

Am still fairly new to this so would appreciate any help.

*M*any thanks,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 23, 2012)

Disclaimer: Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD

Isotope = PC-BSD. They may have their own implementation of mounting NTFS. Have you asked at the PC-BSD forums?


----------

